

Add a konami easter egg to your site - soicanfly
http://diegocalderon.info/tutorials/2013/05/02/konami-code-win/

======
Kenan
For more easter eggs: <http://easteregg.in/>

~~~
soicanfly
Awesome! I added a little edit section on the post to point people their.
That's really neat!

~~~
soicanfly
there*

jeez

